# Crazy and brave Billy :) My French Bulldog !



## emilyPL

Billy is 2 years old Frenchie. We bought him in Polish Kennel, "Beautifull Great Dane FCI*"
He's the most friendly dog I ever knew. He loves other dogs, kids, all animals (including cats haha) and whole world. He is scared of nothing
( sorry, there is one thing which he is scared of - VET ! )
He likes to play with ball, and his other toys. Also he likes to eat.. a lot hehe He loves cuddles, kisses and sleep in our bed. He's such a sweet dog and I love him so much

Now we are in Aylesbury and we are looking for somebody, who would like to join us on walks times. If somebody would like to - we can go together for a walk and let our dogs play together.

So here we go...
This is Billy:


----------



## emilyPL




----------



## emilyPL

Hope you will like my sweet Billy


----------



## emilyPL

Nobody like my Billy?


----------



## Jugsmalone

Yes I do. He's a very handsome chap. If I lived closer I would meet up


----------



## Jugsmalone

Maybe put the thread in dog chat you may get more responses.


----------



## emilyPL

Why? here are photo galleries, right? 

In Poland, we have forum like this, called dogomania, it's even look almost the same like this one but there is one different - there's a lot of people!  And all threads never go to sleep. 

BTW - sorry for my language. Still not perfect but I'm here only 3 weeks.


----------



## fifemute

Jugsmalone said:


> Maybe put the thread in dog chat you may get more responses.





emilyPL said:


> Why? here are photo galleries, right?
> 
> In Poland, we have forum like this, called dogomania, it's even look almost the same like this one but there is one different - there's a lot of people!  And all threads never go to sleep.
> 
> BTW - sorry for my language. Still not perfect but I'm here only 3 weeks.


Jugsmalone would have been meaning this part. "Now we are in Aylesbury and we are looking for somebody, who would like to join us on walks times. If somebody would like to - we can go together for a walk and let our dogs play together."

Where in Poland are you from ?
My father is from Poland (Rybnik)


----------



## emilyPL

I'm from Suwałki but I used to live in Poznań 

But in both places I had a lot to do.. in Poland is so many animals in need. Almost everyday week I was founding new dog/cat which needed help. So we always had more than one dog  So Billy was never bored. :tongue_smilie:
and now he is alone. My poor baby.. 

some photos from today:


----------



## Jackie99

He is gorgeous :biggrin5: and looks a right character. I am really interested in the Frenchie for a next breed. Can you tell me more about your experience of the breed so far? How do you find yours exercises needs for example?


----------



## emilyPL

My adventure with Frenchies started around 4 years ago when I found advertisement about selling two adult French bulldogs. There also was their picture and they looked to bad.. so I decided to help them. I called to girls who was helping for dogs this breed, we collected money and then we bought them. 
It was boy and girl. Boy was "just" really skinny but girl.. she was really sick with bald spots on her body, where was blood and pus... she was so poor.
We called her Jessy and boy Magnus.
That was Jessy when I took her home:


and how she looked when we found good home for her:


Than was first Frenchie which I had in my home.
After this I took puppy from kennel, but I signed bad contract with dishonest breeder and when he was 1,5 years old, they took him back from me, giving me no reasons... horrible... Then I was in deep depress, I came to England for summer time, earn some money working in warehouse and back to Poland when I meet my fiancee and great breeder from who I get my Billy 

Frenchies are the best dogs in whole world. They are so friendly and cheerful, always ready to make you smile when something goes wrong. They are great with kids and other animals.
But they had few defects..

They are snoring, farting and making many strange noises ! 

Bulldogs quickly get tired, and when they are really tired - they have problems with breading. They can't swim good cause they are too heavy. So it is not dog for people who like sport type of dogs.


----------



## KathyPlaskow

Billy has got love written all over his face.


----------



## emilyPL

Haha thanks  Many people says that he's looking like he loves whole world


----------



## emilyPL

Some new photos ! 
















me and my sweet boy:


----------



## emilyPL

I found some pictures when Billy was a little puppy ! 



With our Amstaff Vega  She's living with my mother in Poland


----------



## Ducky

awww he is absolutely gorgeous! 

i have a boston terrier, but love frenchies as well. such characters!


----------



## missnaomi

He is lovely


----------



## Guest

I think lots of people would like to walk with you. Your dog looks a gorgeous little chap, but many are too far away. I am in Australia. What about looking at fostering in UK? Have a look at oldies.org.

They have some dogs that are still in kennels. One poor dog has been waiting for 5 years, I think, but I think he has to be an only dog. If you foster, I believe they pay food and vet costs, so then you can have live in companions, for your dog. even if you can't afford the big costs of a 2nd dog.


----------



## kateh8888

Billy look adorable and like a real character


----------



## emilyPL

Thank you all  So nice to read from you !
Yeah, Billy is lovely.

He was with my fiancee by 4 days, cause I've been in Poland on my brother wedding, he missed me so much that he didn't want do eat by this four days, silly Billy



househens said:


> I think lots of people would like to walk with you. Your dog looks a gorgeous little chap, but many are too far away. I am in Australia. What about looking at fostering in UK? Have a look at oldies.org.
> 
> They have some dogs that are still in kennels. One poor dog has been waiting for 5 years, I think, but I think he has to be an only dog. If you foster, I believe they pay food and vet costs, so then you can have live in companions, for your dog. even if you can't afford the big costs of a 2nd dog.


Yes, we are thinking about fostering in UK, we are going to foster white kitten when we will move to Milton, he is waiting on us 

And when we will find good home for this kitten, maybe we will foster a dog?  Who knows..  Keep your fingers crossed !

I brought from Poland some new clothes for Billy, I'll make some pictures for him in his new t-shirts and I will put them here soon


----------



## emilyPL

billy is saying hi for everybody 









and he wants to introduce our new family member:









This is Lissy  Our new cat 









She's 8 weeks old and she's the most cute cat i ever met  I love her !

And one more time handome Billy


----------



## BananaBassett

Billy is VERY cute! Love the picture of the stick hanging out of his mouth!!


----------



## emilyPL

thank you so much 
I like this pic as well 

i will put some new pictures soon


----------



## emilyPL

that's how they are sleeping together 


between my legs  LOL


----------



## Milliepoochie

Billy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jackie99

He is so scrumptious.


----------



## emilyPL

Haha thank you  
At least he has a friend, he sleeps with Lissy, play with her, they look so cute together


----------



## magicmike

emilyPL said:


> He's the most friendly dog I ever knew. He loves other dogs, kids, all animals


I wish my dog was like that. Anyways, Billy is a cute little pooch


----------



## emilyPL

Merry Xmas Everyone !


----------



## emilyPL

My sweet Lissy:


Merry Xmas !


----------



## madaboutgreys

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## lildevil1970

he is such a gorgeous boy, i love frenchies soooo much


----------



## cellistka

Wow, Emily - it's weird.... 
You lived so close to me in Poland (I'm from Bia&#322;ystok) and we met at UK dog forum :thumbup: 
Billy is gorgeous... but what are any new photos of him?


----------



## Golden6

Aww Billy is Gorgeous! I love frenchies, they were one of the breeds that we considered!


----------



## emilyPL

Hello all!

We haven't been here from ages ! 
So we are coming back with few photos 

We moved to new house with garden so Billi is spending most the time outside now (of course when weather is ok )

Cellistka - nice to know, I was spending every summer in Bialystok (osiedle mlodych) so nice to know that there is more people from Poland in here


----------



## emilyPL

I have one more photo for you:


I know it's not the best quality but I just wanted to show you Billy's favourite thing ever ;-)


----------

